# mauer signed.....maybe



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

was lurking on espn insider and also on the twins board. kfan reports the deal is done should be annouced by sunday. i hate rumors(remeber alfonzo soriano a few yrs ago), but this one is too good to keep to myself. come on joe we need ya!

i can't remeber where i saw it but someone commented on all the money we would saving by not signing mauer. it would be like letting santana or hunter go. i very much disagree. to me baseball can be one of the most individualized team sports, but mauer makes that team. i think he by far the most valuable player, for his team, than any other player in baseball. he is a hometown hero, he is standup guy and many other thing to numerous to mention. santana and hunter were we great players, but joe is a once in franchise history player. now i was not around for the killer, carew, or any of the other old timers, but i was at many games growing up for kirby(RIP). i didnt think anyone could be more loved than puck but joe is hands down.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

If rumors are true we will hear about it Sunday.. 8 year deal/22 mil a year with options for years 9 and 10.

:beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I hope it is true. :rock:

He is the best player in baseball, hands down, move over Jeter. He is working on being one of the greatest players of all time, we are really seeing something special here. To watch how he has developed his skills and game behind the plate, while continuing to become an even better hitter is truly amazing. Defensively he is now in the same category as guys like Fisk, Bench, Rodriguez, and Yadier Molina. You can't run on him and the only balls that seem to get by him are the one that get between his legs, which will happen when you are 6'5. The flip side is that his reach allows him to get balls that other catchers simply cannot reach. His handling of the young pitching staff is no small feat either.

The best part about him is that their has been no scandal, attitude, or any other off the field non sense.


----------

